# New 'Real Space' kits from Dragon Models



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I just recently purchased the 1/72 scale version of the Apollo Spacecraft, upon opening the box I was met with hundreds of tiny parts which would allow me to build a 'flight rated' model. The kit is molded in crisp fine detail
which was apparently very well researched. It's a shame it took 45 years to
release an accurate model of this popular spacecraft.
My kit is of the uppermost part of the Saturn V and includes; the Instrument
Ring, the SLA, the Lunar Module, the Service Module, the Command Module, the Blast Protective Cover, and the Launch Escape System. Yes, it's all here,
a fully flight rated 'Block II' Apollo. The SLA is molded in clear to allow viewing
of the nested Lunar Module. Extra Parts are included to build the landing legs
in the deployed position. I am using two Rare Earth magnets to hold the Command Module in position on the Service Module. A docking Tunnel Adapter is also included which will allow the two spacecraft to be displayed in the docked position. A very nice display base rounds out the kit. If this is any clue to how they may have handled the 1/48 scale versions, I will be purchasing these as well.
A word of warning-these are a bit pricey! However after opening my kit I found it worth every penny !


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the thread.

I've been looking into the Dragon Apollo line for a few months, it's nice to see they did a good job. 

Please post a build thread!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I will have pictures of the completed spacecraft in a day or two, construction is nearly completed and I didn't take photos durring assembly. One note however, the Apollomaniacs.com web site is the best one stop shop for all your reference material. I used this site exclusively.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the website! it looks like a nice site. I just have to learn japanese 

I look forward to seeing your work.

Duuh, I just saw the english button.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I look forward to seeing some pics of this, they do appear to be pretty nice.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Dragon stuff is pretty nice. There are some mistakes and issues in the kits but they are still vastly better than the 50 year old Revell stuff. Its nice to see the Mercury and Gemini kits as well.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Got a link? All I can find appear to be pre-built/diecast stuff.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Got a link? All I can find appear to be pre-built/diecast stuff.


Did you go to the Dragon web site?

http://www.dragonusaonline.com


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks. No, I searched "1/72 Dragon spacecraft model kits," and I got their international catalog. Oddly, the diecast stuff the kits are based on are there, but the *kits* are not.

Kits look pretty nice. Reasonably priced too. Last I looked at their models, I think a 1/144 X15 was going for $36!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> Thanks. No, I searched "1/72 Dragon spacecraft model kits," and I got their international catalog. Oddly, the diecast stuff the kits are based on are there, but the *kits* are not.
> 
> Kits look pretty nice. Reasonably priced too. Last I looked at their models, I think a 1/144 X15 was going for $36!


The 1/144 kit X-15 is not $36... the US MSRP is $18


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Good to know :thumbsup:. Thanks again for the link...


----------

